# Alerta De Tsunami



## FERTROYANO (26 Dez 2006 às 15:49)

Terremoto atinge sul de Taiwan e provoca tsunami 


TAIPÉ (Reuters) - Um forte terremoto atingiu a região sul de Taiwan nesta terça-feira, provocando um tsunami de até um metro que pode atingir as Filipinas, informou a agência de meteorologia do Japão.

Não houve nenhum relato imediato de danos no sul de Taiwan. O Centro de Pesquisas Geológicas dos Estados Unidos (USGS, na sigla em inglês) informou que o tremor, que ocorreu às 10h26 (horário de Brasília), atingiu a magnitude 7,1 e foi registrado a uma profundidade de 10 km.

O epicentro foi na península de Hengchun, ao sul da ilha e a 90 km de Kaohsiung, a segunda maior cidade de Taiwan.

O centro de meteorologia de Taiwan confirmou em seu site na Internet a ocorrência de dois terremotos, o primeiro de magnitude 6,7 e o segundo, de 6,4.

A agência de meteorologia japonesa disse que um tsunami de até um metro pode atingir as Filipinas.

Mas autoridades filipinas disseram haver poucas possibilidades de um tsunami atingir sua costa.

"Não há motivo para emitir um alerta de tsunami porque não há perigo", afirmou Anthony Golez, porta-voz do comitê nacional de coordenação de desastres do governo.

O Centro de Alertas de Tsunami do Pacífico informou que não era esperado um amplo tsunami, embora houvesse a possibilidade de um maremoto local.

Em Taiwan, a rede de televisão TVBS informava sobre fumaça, mas não fogo, na refinaria chinesa de Corp Talin, instalada próxima à cidade de Kaohsiung.


----------

